# Devin with long hair?



## DevinGirl (May 3, 2007)

*I've been trying to grow my hair out. I haven't had it long in like...three thousand years (literally!). It's tough, painstaking, & no fun at all. I was messing around on some websites that let you upload your own picture & 'try' hairstyles on. There's this particular one  that's really neat. It'll even let you choose your haircolor, jewelry, makeup, & more. I got a free acct. so some of the choices are limited. Nevertheless it's fun & pretty cool. Some of my do's : 







I know, I look ridiculous, but it was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 3, 2007)

I actually like #2, very sexy Devin!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 3, 2007)

Heh, thanks  Luv.  It's so weird to see myself w/ long hair though.  I look like 6 different people, lol!


----------



## n_c (May 3, 2007)

I like #2 also.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

I agree, I could totally see you with number 2


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

top center looks  very cute


----------



## eighmii (May 3, 2007)

I like #2 also.. but I really like the cut of #4 on you.. The colors look a little awkward.. But if it was like dark red, with that cut.. That would look HOT.


----------



## Ambi (May 3, 2007)

I like #4 the best.


----------



## Urbana (May 3, 2007)

i like them all but the blonde one :S


----------



## Lissa (May 3, 2007)

#2 - it reminds me of Eva Longoria!? Looks really nice


----------



## DevinGirl (May 3, 2007)

I have a long way to go before I get to anywhere near these lengths - so it was pretty much for fun.  I had to try on the porno starlet blonde one, hehe...I love them all.  
 Quote:

  #2 - it reminds me of Eva Longoria!? Looks really nice  
 
It's totally Eva's hair.  This site www.makeoversolutions.com let's you try on celebrities' hairstyles, too.  You have to pay for an 'all access' account, but there are a few you can try on w/ the free one.  It's a blast.  Thanks for looking, everyone!


----------



## badkittekitte (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I actually like #2, very sexy Devin!_

 
i agree!!!  very sexy


----------



## Lissa (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_ 
It's totally Eva's hair. This site www.makeoversolutions.com let's you try on celebrities' hairstyles, too. You have to pay for an 'all access' account, but there are a few you can try on w/ the free one. It's a blast. Thanks for looking, everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You do look a LOT like her, even more so with the hairstyle! I had to look twice! I like #4 too, as someone else said the cut really suits you. Aah can't decide! #2 or #4.......hmmmm #2 I think


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 3, 2007)

I love the first one!!  This is such a fun idea!  What is the website?  I have to try this!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2007)

number 2 and number 4 suits you the best


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 3, 2007)

I like the 1st one on the second row, just in the color you have now.  I think that cut would be very flattering to you. Of course I love how your hair is now. It shows of your amazing features!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 3, 2007)

I like #2 and #4! #2 is so very sexy and HOT!! And #4 I'm partial to because it's very similar to my hair hehhehe...


----------



## yummy411 (May 3, 2007)

#2 is my fav! so eva longoria!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

#2. That one looks so sassy. Looks like you're behind someone with 11 items in the "10 Items Or Less" line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mistella (May 3, 2007)

i like #4, short hair looks so good on you!


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2007)

#2 DEFINITELY!!! that looks SOO good on you!!!


----------



## charliesangel77 (May 3, 2007)

I like the 2nd one


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2007)

I love #2.  The color, cut and length are perfect for you.


----------



## DorothyLove (May 4, 2007)

i think #4 looks amazinggg on you


----------



## Ms. Z (May 4, 2007)

I like # 2 and love #4.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_#2. That one looks so sassy. Looks like you're behind someone with 11 items in the "10 Items Or Less" line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
LoL - you are too funny...  Made me smile


----------



## DevinGirl (May 4, 2007)

* Quote:

   Originally Posted by prinzessin784 

 
I love the first one!! This is such a fun idea! What is the website? I have to try this!!

 
*
*The website is **http://www.makeoversolutions.com**. Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## aquadisia (May 4, 2007)

.


----------



## hotxpinkness (May 4, 2007)

try extension...


----------



## Moppit (May 4, 2007)

Number 4 looks sexy on you so get that one for sure.


----------



## msmack (May 4, 2007)

i think the forth one looks amazing! The cut would really look hot on you, and you could play with the colours a bit to suit.


----------



## foxyqt (May 4, 2007)

i like #2 and the bottom center one only with a different hair color! =)


----------



## Dawn (May 4, 2007)

I like #4 also!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 4, 2007)

The first and second ones look really good.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 4, 2007)

I love middle top! Caliente!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (May 5, 2007)

hahah that's pretty coollll!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways i really like number 4, jus not the color though


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_number 2 and number 4 suits you the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!!!!


----------



## Michelle3 (May 6, 2007)

I like Number 2 and 4 also! I lOVE the Red in number 4 really pretty. I cut brings out you great face shape. 

I tryed the makeupsoultions site but couldnt get to it..is there any other sites? i really want to try some looks i need a hair cut bad! lol

THANKS


----------



## User49 (May 6, 2007)

*I like the very bottom left one!*


----------



## me_jelly (May 8, 2007)

the 2nd one, very sexy!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 14, 2007)

you actually suit them all. but the last one looks extra sexy!


----------



## breathless (May 14, 2007)

i really love 2, 3, and 4. very sexy.


----------



## munchkinhead (May 20, 2007)

i love no.2!!!


----------



## Odette (May 23, 2007)

I think #2 really looks great on you.


----------



## Bybs (May 23, 2007)

I love #4.


----------



## Amaranth (May 23, 2007)

Oh man, the one on the bottom left with the red streaks! That one looks killah hot on you...and it would look awesome with the Flammable Paint and Beauty Marked look you did.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 27, 2007)

I LOVE # 4 with a diff color though
#2 is seen ALOT soo i like this one its a little different and sharper


----------



## iamlelilien (May 27, 2007)

#4 is my favorite!


----------



## Mien (May 29, 2007)

I love #4 on you, I think that would suit you, fun and a little different, like your MU!


----------



## Ciara (Jun 5, 2007)

I like #2 and #4.

You look like Eva Longoria in #2.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the middle top row, and the right top row. =) The right top row makes you look like Eva Longoria (who I think is gorgeous!).


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 7, 2007)

All of those looks suit you beautifully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try growing your hair out like that one day, hehe.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2007)

I think #4 suits you best. #2 is sexy. I like #5 cut but not color (cut is cute but looks so sorority girl to me). I like #6 color and the cut is pretty sophisticated and sexy.

edit: I numbered my Devin's from left to right and first row the second row. So first row starts with 1 and second row begins with 4.


----------

